# Confessions of a KGB Agent



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This speech is from 1983.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Dead on

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Putin approved...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Phuk us...........


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)




----------

